# Acer Aspire 0ne 532h-2588 (Atom N450) questions

## roki942

The N450 is a 64 bit processor - with this being a netbook, is there any hardware reason not to go the Amd64 route? Be it battery life or anything else.

Acer specs http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/netbook/2010/Acer/Aspire/AspireOneAO532h/AspireOneAO532hsp2.shtml

Atom N450 specs http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=42503

Edit: Is there anything about runing wine that would make x86 better?  If I can run Rosetta Stone in wine I'll never have to dual boot  :Very Happy: Last edited by roki942 on Mon Apr 19, 2010 12:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## platojones

Nevermind.

----------

